# 50k to the best Mark Hunt sig!



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i'm in need.

someone help me out and i'll help you out.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If you want a color change, let me know.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

ash, you're the man, man.

here come your points.

would it be possible to see how it looks minus the blue streak, like just the greenish background the whole way through?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------

